# probleme sur clavier A1314



## rpsm (5 Mai 2013)

j'utilise un clavier A1314 avec mon Ipad 1 depuis longtemps. Depuis 2 jours, chaque fois que j'appuie sur une touche, elle se répète à l'infini. Seul, moyen d'arrêter le massacre, appuyer sur F5 ou F6, mais sans rémission. Quequ'un peut m'aider ? merci ++


----------

